# Santa hat avatars



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Right, well tis the season to be fa....jolly, so it is time for everyone, EVERYONE to modify their avatars to wear christmas hats.

If you are not good with photoshop you can ask and I will make them for you!!!

Time to celebrate like Santa celebrates!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Moe would like a santa hat!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

One moe santa hat coming up.


----------



## Metus (Dec 6, 2010)

New avatar brought to you by Ospi.


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

LOL, this is great...can you gussy up my cat for me please? =D


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Hat me!


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh and can you hat the picture on my profile too please? : D


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Two Chrismishy avatars coming up!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

No beard, no deal!


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

hat me please


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I want one! :clap


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Two new happy hats!


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey can you hat my avatars from other websites too please? Thanks! :3


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Gee I am going to have to start charging!!!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Pretty please?

=D


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

SANTA ME UP BABY. Yeeeeaaaahhh.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

For the pretty ladies:


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hat me pretty please!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I saved you the work by doing my own hat


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

This is the first time I have changed my avatar in years. I had to check I still had my original avatar saved. Clicking the "change avatar" buttom made me feel extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I'll change my avatar if it makes me more popular with the in crowd. But someone else has to do the work. I might also have other conditions later on.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

You're welcome!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh, slap me with a happy hat you little elf you.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^_^


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Blackvixzin said:


> Hey can you hat my avatars from other websites too please? Thanks! :3


Your other chrishmishy avatars:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hahaha Neptunus has an awesome one.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

^lol, yes indeed

*puts on Santa hat*


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Ugh. What a stupid fad.

I'll do KKK hats on all your avatars for half the price. Order now and get a free lynch mob!

Conditions apply. Any racial hatred is unintended and does not reflect the views of the management. Offer only applies to aryans. Maybe albinos, too. Any assaults, hate crimes or losses of TVs that occur subsequent to your purchase are purely coincidental and are in no way related to the product. Special offer applies for a limited time only.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You're a towel!!!!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Ugh. What a stupid fad.
> 
> I'll do KKK hats on all your avatars for half the price. Order now and get a free lynch mob!
> 
> Conditions apply. Any racial hatred is unintended and does not reflect the views of the management. Offer only applies to aryans. Maybe albinos, too. Any assaults, hate crimes or losses of TVs that occur subsequent to your purchase are purely coincidental and are in no way related to the product. Special offer applies for a limited time only.


Is that your way of saying you want a hat?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Hahaha Neptunus has an awesome one.


:b

Yeah, I lol'd when I first saw it! Thanks Ospi!!!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

kiirby said:


> Ugh. What a stupid fad.
> 
> I'll do KKK hats on all your avatars for half the price. Order now and get a free lynch mob!
> 
> Conditions apply. Any racial hatred is unintended and does not reflect the views of the management. Offer only applies to aryans. Maybe albinos, too. Any assaults, hate crimes or losses of TVs that occur subsequent to your purchase are purely coincidental and are in no way related to the product. Special offer applies for a limited time only.





Ospi said:


> You're a towel!!!!





need2bnormal said:


> Is that your way of saying you want a hat?


Look again Kiirby Dear!


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

HOW ON EARTH.




I call shenanigans!

I do feel rather christmassy now, though


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

what ya think about my holiday avatar ?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I made mine on paint


----------



## stripe (Sep 3, 2009)

Had to do  

Paint FTW.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

^That is damn good for paint.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> Look again Kiirby Dear!


Amocholes ...:sus Did you go in kiirbys account and change it lol :haha 
How nice of you....


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

All you people getting into this darn holiday spirit (shake heads).:no


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

One jolly job coming right up.... and done.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wooo glad to see people getting chrishmishy, even if forcibly so .

New kitty hat!


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey Ospi, may you please Santafy my avatar. thanks in advance.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Santa Earrings!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Santa Earrings!


Cool! It matches the "badass"-ness of my avatar. Much obliged man. 8)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks, Ospi!

Now, to annoy everyone with Christmas cheer...:idea


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

There is no where to put mine!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

kiirby said:


> HOW ON EARTH.
> 
> I call shenanigans!
> 
> I do feel rather christmassy now, though


that hat's in the wrong place.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

where's my damn hat. ho ho ho.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

leonardess said:


> where's my damn hat. ho ho ho.


It's on the previous page silly


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

jhanniffy said:


> There is no where to put mine!


Just need a little imagination!!! :b


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

i used paint!
EDIT:
Original









Santa Hat









Like my twee?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i can haz hat?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey some of my friends on other websites saw my new avatars, and now they want some too! xD


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Aww I hope Ospi isn't feeling overworked here. Make sure to charge us double for overtime!


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Make sure to charge us double for overtime!


What shall we pay him in?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Love.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Love.


Right.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't know how to edit gifs and retain the automation Vixy sorry. But I did the non gif one.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm starting to wonder why I didn't have this avatar all along.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Just need a little imagination!!! :b


:clap:clap:clap:clap​


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank ya sir


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I thought I'd chip in to help. I'm no expert or anything but here you go, Blackvixzin.

The perspective was throwing me off on this one. If your friend doesn't like it, I can try to tweak it.










Regular:










And Rudolph-fied:


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks Ospi. :O)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

silentcliche said:


> I thought I'd chip in to help. I'm no expert or anything but here you go, Blackvixzin.
> 
> The perspective was throwing me off on this one. If your friend doesn't like it, I can try to tweak it.
> 
> ...


No problemo peeps.

haha love the rudolph one. What program do you use to do these ones?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I need to find myself a decent avatar. The one I use at HawrdwarCanucks wouldn't quite fit here. I'll be sure to drop a santa hat on it though!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Ospi said:


> No problemo peeps.
> 
> haha love the rudolph one. What program do you use to do these ones?


Heh, thanks. I used GIMP. I tried using Photoshop but apparently the newer versions can't edit animated GIFs which is incredibly lame and which might explain why you weren't able to edit them yourself. Huzzah for open source alternatives!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> i can haz hat?


yes


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

do mine anyone


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ospi said:


> It's on the previous page silly


I knew that. can someone pwetty pwease put a big bottle of christmas booze in my hand? thanksh.


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

I is participating! Yaaaaay!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Ah-ha! I win.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

A santa hat on a santa hat?! Duuuuuuuude.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

stranger25 said:


> do mine anyone


it's too small


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ ahha, ah ha ha ha ha ha, haaa. ho ho ho.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

rawrguy said:


> it's too small


is not


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ where's the bottle that's supposed to be in my hand?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Everyone has a photo of a non-Santa wearing a Santa hat. I have a photo of Santa, without a Santa hat. I'm backwards.
I like this idea.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Please can Mel have a santa hat?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

One for miss happy drunk










One for miss tooti


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Awesome, thanks dear! :yay


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Johan Hegg is feeling jolly with his bottle of ale.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> is not


i stand corrected :um


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

ok so how long are we supposed to have these for.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I suppose you can start taking them off now!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ can I have an all-purpose, non seasonal hat to take its place?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

fine then. I'm leaving this sucker on til whenever.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol you can but I would need the original again.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh poo. I don't think I have it anymore.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I love my hat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My avatar was in disagreement with the hat - Need2BeNormal did try, though.


----------



## SilentOutcast (Oct 26, 2010)

I'd like to see one of these Santa hats, before this thread gets mothballed until next year.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

^Great painting.


----------



## theandrew (Nov 22, 2010)

Batman needs a Santa hat to scare away the Joker!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

LMAO

I love this thread! Everybody looks so cute with their hats


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

Necrobump! Bring back the Santa hats!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Good idea :b Let me log on photobucket.. I think they have a christmas hat sticker. 

Woo! Christmas sonic.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol well I guess I could make them for people again. Just post if you want on of your avatar and I shall do the rest.

$5 per hat


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Yay I think it's getting chilly on this bench


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Tá sé fuar


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

oh, my bunny wants a hat... if it's not any trouble, kind sir.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Santa hat search in progress...


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

I used FotoFlexer. I can help. :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Kitteh needs a hat, if you would be so kind =].


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Ospi said:


> Right, well tis the season to be fa....jolly, so it is time for everyone, EVERYONE to modify their avatars to wear christmas hats.
> 
> If you are not good with photoshop you can ask and I will make them for you!!!
> 
> Time to celebrate like Santa celebrates!!


hahaha yeah awesome but you can put one on my samoyed, Simba if you want to!! Please

Cheers xxx

View attachment 9879


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes! My fleur de lis has a santa hat on lol.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

I did illusionofhappiness cat's avatar using my picsay 
also beansly's rabbit


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd appreciate one also


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

Wooo! Thank you!


----------



## ExiledAstronaut (Dec 6, 2011)

If it wouldn't trouble anyone i think my astronaut could use a hat on his helmet


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

indecember said:


> I did illusionofhappiness cat's avatar using my picsay
> also beansly's rabbit


Thanks, indecember, but I was given one already. Now I have 2! Raj will wear yours on Christmas Day .


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Aw. Reading through this thread is making me nostalgic.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Raulz0r said:


> I'd appreciate one also


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

:lol I like it!


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

For samoyed








For astrounout


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

did I miss out? Is it too late for me?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

huh said:


>


Thanks but I kinda did it for myself last night, but forgot to post here


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Had a bit of fun with photoshop! Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

indecember said:


> For samoyed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww thank you, hun. That hat looks so cute on Simba!


----------

